# Watchtime limited flieger blue



## Max Rebo

Just came across this figured it would be of interest to the gang here - limited edition sunburst blue flieger:









Stowa: Flieger Blue Limited » Das Uhren Portal: Watchtime.net

Interesting edition for sure, I was not able to translate the page into English but I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## hidden830726

Its in German, and the shop link at watchtime.net is not working....

Can anyone here help me.


----------



## hidden830726

Lol, if I read correctly, 250EUR for the sunburst dial and limit editioness compare with black dial... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak

hello i can help(mother tongue german!!) just tell me what you want to know from the site?


----------



## hidden830726

mullaissak said:


> hello i can help(mother tongue german!!) just tell me what you want to know from the site?


I google translated already, initially I want to know how to buy.... The link seems not working.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

I want one !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak

yep the Link is Death as it gets so just send an email to them
how to order or where to order as soon as they get back to me i will 
update you guys ok!
and also the price is not 250euro is 980with vat so it will be less for 
non europe countrys
cheers


----------



## wkw

Thanks mullaissak !! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

hmm, its with a date, not exactly how i wanted...

ya Thanks mullaissak, do update. ah, you are right, i forgot about VAT


----------



## mullaissak

i got something but also the same link!!
thanks and no problem if i can help with pleasure


----------



## mullaissak

ok here are the news Frau Gwendolyn Benda
very prompt and fast send me know a back mail so the reason we can not reach the link is 
cause it is not available from outside Germany Europe
but she told me that if you want to order you to send her an Email to: 
Gwendolyn Benda
[email protected]







here a printscreen with the specs and the delivery date will be in decembre
if any question dont hesitate and write me or pm


----------



## hidden830726

hmm, very lookalike to Meistersinger sunburst blue.


----------



## CBM_DOC

My attempt to convert to English using G**g** translate:

"Together with Watchtime.net Stowa has reinvented its classics, the Pilot's Watch. The result is the Aviator Blue Limited, which appears in a limited edition of 100 copies edition. Of the sister models in the Stowa Aviator Collection, the special model stands out with its Dial Color; the characteristic blue produced by electroplating. A sunray adds depth.

For the night readability hands, numerals and hour markers are equipped with luminous material. A curved sapphire crystal protects the display of hours, minutes, seconds and date - on a color-matched to the dial disc - at six. The framework of the whole forms a stainless steel case with 40 millimeters in diameter and 10.2 millimeters height. Behind the dial, the automatic movement ETA 2824-2 works. To lift a handmade Stowa rotor whose engraving is designed as in historic B-clocks provide. Among other things, you are the copy number within the limited edition of 100 watches again. The Stowa Aviator Blue Limited will cost 980 euros. gb

The Stowa Aviator Blue Limited is Watchtime.net shop Available: shop.watchtime.net/uhren"


----------



## Up-n-coming

Would love to add a watch with a blue dial to my collection, especially from Stowa. Sunbrushed blue doesn't appeal to me though. Reminds me of the all the sunbrush colors that the micro's out of Hong Kong are pumping out now. I'd love to see Stowa produce a matte blue dial flieger. That would be original as I haven't seen Archimede or Laco do that either. Which brings my post to a point. If watchtime can do a limited 100 watch production run, we here a WUS should be able to do the same. I sense a huge interest in another FOLE run. Perhaps in a matte blue so as to not compete with the original black dial FOLE? :-!


----------



## Quartersawn

I submitted a blue B dial flieger in the Stowa design contest. For contrast I used silver hands rather than blue hands. I think it garnered 4 votes, one of which was mine, lol.


----------



## Up-n-coming

Saxon007 said:


> I submitted a blue B dial flieger in the Stowa design contest. For contrast I used silver hands rather than blue hands. I think it garnered 4 votes, one of which was mine, lol.


LOL @ four votes. If I had actually voted in that fiasco ( I mean contest) I would have voted for your submission, but for an A dial version instead of B. :-d


----------



## Biggie_Robs

That dial doesn't look particularly legible to me. Maybe with black hands?

An automatic movement is less than ideal, too.

It's a pass for me, but I'm not in the market for another flieger so my opinion isn't relevant to Stowa.


----------



## hidden830726

I will skip too, the watch actually lack wow factor for me. Sun burst dial is not new, and if im not wrong, I have seen something similar by Laco / Archimede and I feel this limited edition really lack the appeal. 

It will be more appealing if eg red hands, or let say manual movt. 

Edit: actually blue hands also nice, but... Its just too used to seeing them

Edit2: its Archimede blue... No wonder it look so familiar, also the brand Martenero Ascent dark blue come to mind


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

It is a different look for sure, love it or hate it......


----------



## StufflerMike

Would like to see the blue dial in a TO2 case......


----------



## hidden830726

stuffler said:


> Would like to see the blue dial in a TO2 case......


Ya, that at least make it more interesting...


----------



## MHELKIOT

Yes With a Brown riveted strap...


----------



## adamtea

I actually really like the look of this, and the strap looks like it really compliments the watch.


----------



## raccoon17

I love it! No ammo to buy it, sadly :/
But go buy them and sell me one next year


----------



## hidden830726

After looking at the pic by bhanu, I really hope it comes without the date... Not bad, but too bad..... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

There is a reason this dial is special. After seeing the quality of the blue galvanized dial and what it took to produce this dial, I have much more appreciation for it. We look at Stowa watches on our computer screen or in a magazine, but to truly appreciate the quality Jorg is delivering, at the cost he is delivering, you have to see the manufacturing process (and manufacturing of parts). I know there are other threads on this forum discussing the sourcing of Stowa parts. I have now seen where this dial is manufactured first hand, I can confidently state that it is in Germany and produced with the same quality as brand(s) sold at significantly higher prices. Add to it top ETA movement, Universo Swiss hands, and German case - you are getting fairly high quality watch compared to other brands with similar quality parts.


----------



## maritan

I too would love to see a TO2, but with a matte blue dial with the orange second hand. That would definitely hit me in the wallet...


----------



## wkw

mullaissak said:


> ok here are the news Frau Gwendolyn Benda
> very prompt and fast send me know a back mail so the reason we can not reach the link is
> cause it is not available from outside Germany Europe
> but she told me that if you want to order you to send her an Email to:
> Gwendolyn Benda
> here a printscreen with the specs and the delivery date will be in decembre
> if any question dont hesitate and write me or pm




Just want to thank mullaissak for the great help.

The watch is simply beautiful










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

What a lovely Stowa! Congratulations on your Flieger. 

I fancy the contrast of blue dial and lume color. Really is something unique and striking. Should be well good fun matching straps with this one.


----------



## exxondus

wkw said:


> Just want to thank mullaissak for the great help.
> 
> The watch is simply beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant really see the blue tho.


----------



## hidden830726

Politely demand for more pic

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Here's one Bhanu took when visiting Stowa

Impromptu get together in Engelsbrand


----------



## exxondus

Looks good. Just curious why its not sold out yet. Usually the LE fliegers are snapped up like hot cakes. I am seriously thinking if getting one myself. Jus a bit worried abt the sunburst dial. Dunno if it will reflect too much light under the sun that makes reading time hard. Had some bad experiences with sunburt dials before.


----------



## wkw

Thanks guys. I'd say the blue dial is hard to capture. Perhaps my amateur photo shooting skill has something to do with it.

Here's a couple more shots. I replaced the original strap with a navy color strap.

Thanks again for watching. Merry Christmas to you all.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmograph

Congrats on a beautiful timepiece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Thanks. I'm very pleased with this purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phli

wkw said:


> Thanks. I'm very pleased with this purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really nice...! Grateful if you could upload a few more high res pics


----------



## wkw

Happy New Year.

Sorry for the poor picture quality.

Here's they are




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phli

Thanks for the pics!

It indeed is fascinating. Just feel that it'd be _the _perfect pilot watch if it's sans-date (and maybe the logo too)...


----------



## hidden830726

phli said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> It indeed is fascinating. Just feel that it'd be _the _perfect pilot watch if it's sans-date (and maybe the logo too)...


No date and im in, cant stand the date

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## phli

hidden830726 said:


> No date and im in, cant stand the date
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Indeed. I'm new to this forum. Is it possible that Stowa will make a WUS limited edition with spec that we agreed on?


----------



## hidden830726

phli said:


> Indeed. I'm new to this forum. Is it possible that Stowa will make a WUS limited edition with spec that we agreed on?


Not likely.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

I ordered one. It's the spectacular lovely BLUE dial I am intrigued to, date or no date does not matter. Quite often indeed, I looked for date on my no date Marine so it's a plus for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Jb330ci said:


> I ordered one. It's the spectacular lovely BLUE dial I am intrigued to, date or no date does not matter. Quite often indeed, I looked for date on my no date Marine so it's a plus for me.


I also recently purchased a no date Marine and also just ordered this watch. Small world! I will post pictures later this month when it (hopefully) arrives.


----------



## blowfish89

Wow, so close to my Archimede LE version, except that the Archimede was better because no date and cheaper - https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/intro...ch-archimede-blue-pvd-pilot-42-a-1770770.html


----------



## bay

blowfish89 said:


> Wow, so close to my Archimede LE version, except that the Archimede was better because no date and cheaper - https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/intro...ch-archimede-blue-pvd-pilot-42-a-1770770.html


Better for people who want cheap watches with no date.


----------



## hidden830726

Its nothing about it being cheap tho. 

Being somehow a Stowa fans, actually out of the 2, i prefer the archimede more, love the crown. The PVD also seems to suite the blue dial more. The no date also win my vote.

Off course its two different watch, so not apple to apple comparison.


----------



## bay

hidden830726 said:


> Its nothing about it being cheap tho.
> 
> Being somehow a Stowa fans, actually out of the 2, i prefer the archimede more, love the crown. The PVD also seems to suite the blue dial more. The no date also win my vote.
> 
> Off course its two different watch, so not apple to apple comparison.


It is a very good-looking watch. Enjoy!


----------



## Jb330ci

It's different kind of beauty. Very appealing! I looked up Archimede's website, looks like the blue dial one is already sold out, only red and white dial left. If you throw in sapphire crystal and an Archimede rotor, the price comes up about the same as Stowa's so I won't say it's cheaper but you get more options for sure. Congrats and cheers!


----------



## heebschris

Just ordered mine as well, plus a brown leather strap with rivets + deployant buckle. Based on my understanding there are three left.


----------



## bay

heebschris said:


> Just ordered mine as well, plus a brown leather strap with rivets + deployant buckle. Based on my understanding there are three left.


Nice! Really excited about mine -- I LOVE sunburst dials and am surprised this model is not already sold out, date and logo notwithstanding. I'm sure they'll pick up in popularity when there are more good pictures out in the wild.


----------



## Jb330ci

Found a couple of pictures on Online-Instagram:

New baby comes home at night <3 #stowa #flieger #limitededition #deepblue #sunburstdial #no88 #100pi - embe161

A killer shot of the awesome #Stowa Fliger. By @chronofragments. One of my favorite #GermanMade watc - affordablewristtime

and lume

http://www.online-instagram.com/media/1153126046766839244_1399974716

Can't wait to get mine.b-)


----------



## wkw

heebschris said:


> Just ordered mine as well, plus a brown leather strap with rivets + deployant buckle. Based on my understanding there are three left.


What I coincident. This is exactly what I ordered as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embe161

Jb330ci said:


> Found a couple of pictures on Online-Instagram:
> 
> New baby comes home at night <3 #stowa #flieger #limitededition #deepblue #sunburstdial #no88 #100pi - embe161
> 
> A killer shot of the awesome #Stowa Fliger. By @chronofragments. One of my favorite #GermanMade watc - affordablewristtime
> 
> and lume
> 
> Stowa Flieger Blue Limited Edition, No. 10/100. With lume to rival any dive watch, the dial and hand - chronofragments
> 
> Can't wait to get mine.b-)


Lol, it's mine. Limited blue no.88 from Vietnam says hi!


----------



## hidden830726

I finally give in.....

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Jb330ci

hidden830726 said:


> I finally give in.....
> 
> Thanks for the pic.


|> Cheers!

Couple more from @WatchVic

Flieger goes for a rideðŸ˜Š @stowawatches #flieger #limited #blue #sunburstdial #galvanic #watchtime #p - watchvic

http://www.online-instagram.com/media/1146931716616996328_1752036392


----------



## exxondus

Could someone comment on the datewheel pls? Does it match the dial colour?


----------



## bay

How could you turn this down? (Pics from Jb330ci's links)


----------



## hidden830726

From my calculation, i think 15 left after minusing the one i check. Surprisingly some Chinese auspicious number still available, haha

To be frank, im bash a bit on this watch originally when it announced, but a few things actually clear my mind, one, is the -VAT price, 2 is the picture. 

Gonna buy and love it instead of the potential regret years later. Furthermore, if i can get the aucpicious number, even better. haha

Will probably sell off pretty soon.


----------



## heebschris

I agree. My logic was that I could always get a regular stowa flieger any time I want. The fact that this watch is a limited edition makes it easier to sell off as well, although I wouldn't be doing so as it is a graduation gift to myself.


----------



## Jb330ci

New pic shown on Stowa online shop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Judging by the dropdown menu on the order page, there are only two left. (Not sure how reliable that is, though.)


----------



## hidden830726

Then perhaps, there are interest but, they havent pick and pay

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Looks like there's only one left -- when I put it in my cart, the "Add to Cart" button changed to "Sold Out." Don't worry, I removed it from my cart already. 

Sometimes they get returns or cancelled orders and it pops back up, but barring that, looks like the 100 watches are almost claimed!

EDIT (15 minutes later) -- the watches now appear to be sold out.


----------



## masterClock

Looks like 10 are available now.


----------



## bay

bobboyd said:


> Looks like 10 are available now.


Ha! I guess that isn't a reliable indicator then. I wonder why they do it that way. Maybe to make people think they are about to sell out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

bay said:


> Ha! I guess that isn't a reliable indicator then. I wonder why they do it that way. Maybe to make people think they are about to sell out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its about people showing interest but havent pay.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

hidden830726 said:


> I think its about people showing interest but havent pay.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Are you supposed to pay when you place an order? I thought they would send you an email telling you to pay when the watch is ready to be shipped.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Jb330ci said:


> Are you supposed to pay when you place an order? I thought they would send you an email telling you to pay when the watch is ready to be shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreyke

When I was looking at the payment options, there are 2 options, paypal and bank transfer. The bank transfer option told me to do a bank transfer. There were no instructions on waiting till the watch is ready. When I looked at the paypal option, it did say to wait till the watch is ready to be shipped. No idea why there's a difference though. 

I still chose the bank transfer option as paypal gives terrible exchange rates.


----------



## Jb330ci

Craigven Sim said:


> I still chose the bank transfer option as paypal gives terrible exchange rates.


It's been discussed, when pay by paypal you can opt to use your credit card issuer's exchange rate instead of paypal exchange rate which is normally higher plus paypal charge you foreign transaction service fee if I remember correctly. Some credit cards like VISA have no service fee. Bank wire transfer fee sometimes is ridiculously high also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Jb330ci said:


> It's been discussed, when pay by paypal you can opt to use your credit card issuer's exchange rate instead of paypal exchange rate which is normally higher plus paypal charge you foreign transaction service fee if I remember correctly. Some credit cards like VISA have no service fee. Bank wire transfer fee sometimes is ridiculously high also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly the opposite happened to me. I used my BoA Visa credit card's rate, and the foreign exchange fee from my bank was quite high - so in the end the total I paid was higher than what Paypal was asking. And since Paypal charges in USD, you don't have a foreign transaction fee after exchange.


----------



## StufflerMike

bobboyd said:


> Looks like 10 are available now.


People backing out after they hit the button. Nothing to wonder about. Day by day business.


----------



## masterClock

Just saw today's IWC announcement about the new 40mm Mark XVIII. Great looking watch but honestly, I'm feeling even better about the Stowa LE Blue Dial I ordered last week! 
Same size, similar movement, similar water resistance...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Oh my god !!! I think i just hit the last piece........
finally dream come true !!! YEAH


----------



## phli

bobboyd said:


> Just saw today's IWC announcement about the new 40mm Mark XVIII. Great looking watch but honestly, I'm feeling even better about the Stowa LE Blue Dial I ordered last week!
> Same size, similar movement, similar water resistance...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm debating between this Stowa limited edition and IWC's mark xviii little prince... Views?


----------



## heebschris

the IWC XVIII Little Prince does look nice too. Any word how much that will cost? Apparently the regular Mk XVIII is to be US$3950 but it will now use a Sellita movement instead of ETA.


----------



## heebschris

iggy-th said:


> Oh my god !!! I think i just hit the last piece........
> finally dream come true !!! YEAH


Wow, it does say SOLD OUT now. I ordered mine about a week ago and expecting shipment by end of the month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bay

phli said:


> I'm debating between this Stowa limited edition and IWC's mark xviii little prince... Views?


Possibly biased, but I'd rather have this than the Little Prince at 4x the cost. It is attractive, though.


----------



## iggy-th

bay said:


> Possibly biased, but I'd rather have this than the Little Prince at 4x the cost. It is attractive, though.


Agree with that price does matter when they came up with same background.

Only wish for the Stowa Blue Dial is changing blue steel hour-minute hands edge to something silver or even pure white like TO2. Will make hands more stand out from the blue metallic dial (havent seen in flesh just comment from photo)

However the Little Prince (big oilot , 3777) looks really good though, the "9" and "day" are back.


----------



## bay

Another picture I just saw:


----------



## phli

Awesome pic. Actually I think the date execution in this Stowa is better than the Mark XVIII. The placement of the date window in the IWC seems slightly off.


----------



## hidden830726

I prefer IWC date execution. Its more balance.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

hidden830726 said:


> I prefer IWC date execution. Its more balance.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


It's interesting that you say that, because I think balance is the biggest weakness to the IWC placement. Stowa has the logo and triangle on top, which is counterbalanced by the date. There is no counterbalance for the IWC date.

Having said that, I like the placement of the IWC date because when I wear watches with dress shirts I like to see the date without pulling my sleeve over or extending my arm to move the sleeve. That's only really possible when the date is at the 3:00 position.

So, for me, aesthetically the Stowa placement is better, but the IWC is better from a functional standpoint.


----------



## Jb330ci

Another wrist shot from Boris Pjanic. He has a skinny wrist like mine.:-d

http://blog.exitwatch24.com/uploads/2015/12/stowa-flieger-blue-limited-wristshot.jpg

The blog has pic Bay posted.

Limited edition Flieger watch made by Stowa in Germany | Watches and Art


----------



## exxondus

I seriously hope they would consider doing one without date. I am indifferent abt the logo tho.


----------



## bay

iggy-th said:


> Oh my god !!! I think i just hit the last piece........
> finally dream come true !!! YEAH


Out of curiosity, what number was last?

Also, no word from Stowa yet, but I just checked the product page, and it now says delivery in mid-February. Womp womp.


----------



## Jb330ci

bay said:


> Out of curiosity, what number was last?
> 
> Also, no word from Stowa yet, but I just checked the product page, and it now says delivery in mid-February. Womp womp.


I asked, Stowa replied saying they would let me know when to pay as soon as they started the production...:-s


----------



## phli

In view of the new Mark XVIII, now I'm not sure if I'd cancel my order and go for the little prince mark...

Any opinions?


----------



## StufflerMike

Do whatever floats your boat.


----------



## hidden830726

Dont hold your breath...

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

bay said:


> Out of curiosity, what number was last?
> 
> Also, no word from Stowa yet, but I just checked the product page, and it now says delivery in mid-February. Womp womp.


I recieved email from Stowa yesterday, to choose the number.
They still have approx 20+ numbers available. And I chose #89


----------



## bay

iggy-th said:


> I recieved email from Stowa yesterday, to choose the number.
> They still have approx 20+ numbers available. And I chose #89


I see -- that must mean that 20/100 orders had no preference as to the number (or at least had not yet specified one when making their order).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

has anyone received their stowa watchtime ltd edition yet?


----------



## StufflerMike

James Russle said:


> has anyone received their stowa watchtime ltd edition yet?


Yes, pics in this thread.


----------



## bay

FYI, an excerpt from a Stowa email received this morning:

"We would like to inform you that, unfortunately due to a late delivery of dials from our supplier there
will be a slight delay in the production of your watch. 

The supplier has confirmed the delivery for beginning of next week. Once we have received the dials,
we will check it immediately and reaffirm you the approximated delivery date.

The despatch of your watch is currently planned on the beginning of February."


----------



## hidden830726

Ya, a bit nostalgia to have delay and wait time. I enjoy alot when stowa used to have a wait time of 3-6 months (i can use the time to save funds, I can have the delayed gratification). Some may not agree, but those were the good days.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Woohoo! Received mine this afternoon. Will take some more pictures tomorrow when the sun comes out.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Jb330ci said:


> Woohoo! Received mine this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Pics please. 

EDIT: Looks like you added them. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Jb330ci said:


> Woohoo! Received mine this afternoon. Will take some more pictures when the sun comes out tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 6827994
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. It complements the marine silver dial !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Jb330ci said:


> Woohoo! Received mine this afternoon. Will take some more pictures when the sun comes out tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 6827994
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you add the deployment or did it come with one?


----------



## Jb330ci

> Did you add the deployment or did it come with one?


I added it for merely EUR 29.41 more. I was not a fan of deployment buckles but started liking it since.


----------



## iggy-th

Jb330ci said:


> Woohoo! Received mine this afternoon. Will take some more pictures tomorrow when the sun comes out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man, what number is yours ?
if possible please kindly take photo of Lume Shot, 
i saw some photo in google it appears to have lume on minute chapter which is different to Flieger Auto (black dial)

Superb Dial !!


----------



## Jb330ci

iggy-th said:


> Congrats man, what number is yours ?
> if possible please kindly take photo of Lume Shot,
> i saw some photo in google it appears to have lume on minute chapter which is different to Flieger Auto (black dial)
> 
> Superb Dial !!


#68...incredible lume. Took them with iPhone, too tired to bring up the EOS:-d.


----------



## masterClock

Jb330ci said:


> Woohoo! Received mine this afternoon. Will take some more pictures tomorrow when the sun comes out.
> 
> View attachment 6827994
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!

If you get a minute, would you mind posting 1 or 2 more images showing the deployment clasp on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Sure. Have not gotten a chance to remove the plastic film yet. The quality is excellent.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Noted Stowa updated the logo on the deployant clasp.

Here's mine with an old version.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Jb330ci said:


> Sure. Have not gotten a chance to remove the plastic film yet. The quality is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 6840138
> 
> 
> View attachment 6840434
> 
> 
> View attachment 6840458
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

On grey. The dial color switches from bright sky blue to dark midnight blue under different lighting conditions. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Jb330ci said:


> On grey. The dial color switches from bright sky blue to dark midnight blue under different lighting conditions.


What's more is that the lighter hues of the grey strap pick up cues from the applied lume and its respective coloration. Well done.

Thanks for sharing these great pics of such a very special Stowa!


----------



## Altanbulag

Just missed my FedEx delivery a few mins ago. Next delivery: on Monday...! How bad is that, only you can understand, guys!

It will be a looong weekend :-(


----------



## bay

Altanbulag said:


> Just missed my FedEx delivery a few mins ago. Next delivery: on Monday...! How bad is that, only you can understand, guys!
> 
> It will be a looong weekend :-(


Monday delivery scheduled for mine as well. Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Altanbulag

bay said:


> Monday delivery scheduled for mine as well. Can't wait!


I feel less lonely.
Here is London. Where will your baby be delivered?


----------



## iggy-th

Altanbulag said:


> I feel less lonely.
> Here is London. Where will your baby be delivered?


You guys were lucky, I haven't yet received payment email from Stowa


----------



## Jb330ci

To tease you guys a little bit. On an old style strap with rivets. I found I like it more and more as time goes by...










And such a perfect day, 6 on the date window.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Altanbulag said:


> I feel less lonely.
> Here is London. Where will your baby be delivered?


California



Jb330ci said:


> To tease you guys a little bit. On an old style strap with rivets. I found I like it more and more as time goes by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And such a perfect day, 6 on the date window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still not quite sure what strap I will use. I have a few options (including one with rivets sort of like yours), but I'm pretty sure the strap that comes with this watch will not be the one I land on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Still waiting for mine, but ok, its good to wait, just like the old times.... 

btw, i recall the suspended watch design competition is sponsor by watchtime and they are suppose to release a watch with the winning design, since they have suspended the competition, so is this the watch that replace the winning design?


----------



## Altanbulag

I got it precisely TWO minutes ago!!!

This is my first touch, a giant leap for nobody in the world but ME!!!

Happyness and wonder. Much more astonishing yet equilibrate than I expected. The best I could dream of. Definitely, all the pictures I saw around - these included, of course - don't make justice to this wonderful piece.

Thank you Jörg, and Sandra, and all of you Stowa people. No. 14 is safe in harbour! 

That's probably the only Airman named... CABMAN :grinning: by its owner. It will assist me during my days and nights on London streets, making my runs smoother and delightful.

I'll be back soon with better pics of my Cabman Blue Limited #14.


----------



## Jb330ci

Altanbulag said:


> I got it precisely TWO minutes ago!!!
> 
> This is my first touch, a giant leap for nobody in the world but ME!!!
> 
> Happyness and wonder. Much more astonishing yet equilibrate than I expected. The best I could dream of. Definitely, all the pictures I saw around - these included, of course - don't make justice to this wonderful piece.


Congrats!


----------



## bay

Mine is finally here! I have had it all of one hour. Took a few shots during about 5 minutes of my drive to work -- you can see the different tones the dial takes when taking on different degrees of sunlight, and the dark one was the moment I went under an overpass. Really loving it so far.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Altanbulag said:


> I got it precisely TWO minutes ago!!!
> 
> This is my first touch, a giant leap for nobody in the world but ME!!!
> 
> Happyness and wonder. Much more astonishing yet equilibrate than I expected. The best I could dream of. Definitely, all the pictures I saw around - these included, of course - don't make justice to this wonderful piece.
> 
> Thank you Jörg, and Sandra, and all of you Stowa people. No. 14 is safe in harbour!
> 
> That's probably the only Airman named... CABMAN :grinning: by its owner. It will assist me during my days and nights on London streets, making my runs smoother and delightful.
> 
> I'll be back soon with better pics of my Cabman Blue Limited #14.


Wow, u are really excited. Grats man. Btw, it seems very hard to capture the blue.

Enjoy.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

bay said:


> Mine is finally here! I have had it all of one hour. Took a few shots during about 5 minutes of my drive to work -- you can see the different tones the dial takes when taking on different degrees of sunlight, and the dark one was the moment I went under an overpass. Really loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot of the stowa prince, thanks. Glad I make a 360. Hahahahahahahhha .

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Just in case anyone wants to see the back. It's the usual top decorated version of the ETA 2824-2 with blued screws, but it has the custom rotor with the limited edition number imprinted on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbcbck

blowfish89 said:


> Wow, so close to my Archimede LE version, except that the Archimede was better because no date and cheaper - https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/intro...ch-archimede-blue-pvd-pilot-42-a-1770770.html


 Really great. I love it.


----------



## Altanbulag

Cabbying today.


----------



## Altanbulag

Altanbulag said:


> Cabbying today.


Here in the UK, like in a few other countries, a watch worn by a cab driver on the left arm is on continuous display: customers can easily see it, particularly those who like to sit in front (almost all of them, if they are single passengers). And I like it to be seen!

So, I've decided that the first customer saying something like "Oh, it's a Stowa you're wearing, isn't it?" or a similar comment, will have a free run: they won't pay, whatever the fare will be.

I'll let you know if and when this will happen, how long and how many runs it took to achieve and, if possible, I'll try to take a picture with him/her!

;-)


----------



## Tommywine0

Altanbulag said:


> Here in the UK, like in a few other countries, a watch worn by a cab driver on the left arm is on continuous display: customers can easily see it, particularly those who like to sit in front (almost all of them, if they are single passengers). And I like it to be seen!
> 
> So, I've decided that the first customer saying something like "Oh, it's a Stowa you're wearing, isn't it?" or a similar comment, will have a free run: they won't pay, whatever the fare will be.
> 
> I'll let you know if and when this will happen, how long and how many runs it took to achieve and, if possible, I'll try to take a picture with him/her!
> 
> ;-)


How rare is it for someone to identify a Stowa on your wrist? 
People have noticed and commented on mine but not known of Stowa. All the WIS I know who might have been able to identify it in the wild, already knew I had one coming before they saw it on my wrist.


----------



## bay

No one has ever known what it was when I told them, but some people have asked what kind of watch it was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebschris

Got mine two weeks ago, and it has been on my wrist ever since. Blown away by Stowa's quality and dedication to detail.


----------



## bay

Accidentally banged mine on a car door and got a tiny mark on the bezel. It's tiny, but man the first cut is the deepest...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiananmensquare

Man those look amazing! Stowa should offer that blue as an option for their normal Flieger!


----------



## hidden830726

tiananmensquare said:


> Man those look amazing! Stowa should offer that blue as an option for their normal Flieger!


no, its suppose to be LE hahhah

Joking aside, i wouldnt mind a different blue flieger being offer, but definitely not the same sunburst dial.


----------



## Altanbulag

tiananmensquare said:


> Man those look amazing! Stowa should offer that blue as an option for their normal Flieger!


It really does look amazing AND ordinary in real life, I'm quite convinced this is nearly perfect as the 21st century Flieger (aka high-readability, simple mechanical watch).

More consistent than blued hands on black dial, dressier yet not kitsch, with its discreet sunburst, never annoying or too flashy even under direct sunlight.
The onion crown is more than enough as a reference to its history.

Superluminova yellowish hue becomes more integrated on this dark blue dial, they converge to make the watch more neutral but not dull. Even the AR coating seems to collaborate in a better way with the other elements.

I always needed the date in a watch: I really need those small steps which walk me under the surface.

Only the strap needs to be changed. But sometimes I like it when it says to me: "I'm just a strap, man... Keep me simple and draw your life on me."

No, I'm not trying to sell you this watch. I'm just in love with it and it will stay with me until I can wind it with my wrist.

My other wrist is still available for a new baby. That will be the maximum extent of my illiterate collection of fine watches, that will keep me doing what I like to do ;-)


----------



## 84gt350

I just got #74 on Friday.....


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Beautiful. Really love this version of the flieger. Very unique. They are sold out, correct?


----------



## hidden830726

Mr. Clemson said:


> Beautiful. Really love this version of the flieger. Very unique. They are sold out, correct?


Ya sold out, mine on the way. If you are keen, you should email Stowa and asked if there's anyone cancel their order.


----------



## BC321

really love this version. I am sorry I missed the order as I would have purchased one!!


----------



## masterClock

This just in! And a day earlier than expected.

So happy with this beautiful addition. The beauty of the dial in the light is hard to put into words. Falls dark without direct light and takes on a deep blue sunburst when hit with it. Striking.

Amazing lume. Well done Stowa, well done.

Selected No.43 out of the 100 made - the year my parents were born.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

masterClock said:


> This just in! And a day earlier than expected.
> 
> So happy with this beautiful addition. The beauty of the dial in the light is hard to put into words. Falls dark without direct light and takes on a deep blue sunburst when hit with it. Striking.
> 
> Amazing lume. Well done Stowa, well done.
> 
> Selected No.43 out of the 100 made - the year my parents were born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Altanbulag

The Flieger Blues Brothers keep growing!


----------



## hidden830726

Received my blue today. Very happy with the blue...


----------



## bay

hidden830726 said:


> Received my blue today. Very happy with the blue...


Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Do you think the blue flieger looks better on black or brown? I used to think brown but black has been growing on me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

After wearing it for 2 days, i think i like it on brown better. I am still with the original strap, and to be frank it fit me quick well. I already have a few flieger with black strap so i see it fit to have this with brown together with my Flieger Original...

btw, the blue is really really nice under good light.... in darker area, its just another blackdial.... haha


----------



## Altanbulag

I also prefer it on brown. The original strap will get darker and will be perfect, IMO.


----------



## hidden830726




----------



## bay

Yes, you're right -- brown is better. Having a hard time finding that perfect strap for this one, though. This is probably my fourth one (the original strap from my MA).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

hidden830726 said:


>


Wow, looks gorgeous ! I'd like it even more with the older logo.


----------



## wahlaos

here are my recent blue acquisitions and a black one too


----------



## bay

wahlaos said:


> here are my recent blue acquisitions and a black one too
> 
> View attachment 7418162
> View attachment 7418170


Nice -- would you mind telling us about the black one? I feel like I've seen that edition before but don't remember what it's called.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahlaos

Hi

Its the Flieger Black Forest Edition..


bay said:


> wahlaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are my recent blue acquisitions and a black one too
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7418162&d=1457878922"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice -- would you mind telling us about the black one? I feel like I've seen that edition before but don't remember what it's called.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## StufflerMike

bay said:


> Nice -- would you mind telling us about the black one? I feel like I've seen that edition before but don't remember what it's called.


Black Forest


----------



## bay

stuffler said:


> Black Forest


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

I am ready for Basel show with my trusty Stowas!





















Stowa Blue #1 is getting the most wrist time. I am looking to get a dark brown strap for it similar to the IWC 3270 blue dial with Santoni strap.


----------



## Altanbulag

Did you get the 001/100?


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Altanbulag said:


> Did you get the 001/100?


Yes 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

New shoes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega595

Jb330ci said:


> New shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is perfect! Mind if I ask where you bought it?


----------



## Jb330ci

Got the straps from Bulang & Sons, their limited blue vintage leather strap line. I think it matches the watch perfectly too!

Cheers!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Nvm, picture crap....

Really loving it so far. The blue very lovely.


----------



## Altanbulag

In this slow Sunday, just a couple of slowed-down videos of my FBLE.

Second hand at 120 frames per second (approx. 5 times slower)





Balance wheel at 240 frames per second (approx. 10 times slower):


----------



## bay

Bhanu Chopra said:


> Stowa Blue #1 is getting the most wrist time. I am looking to get a dark brown strap for it similar to the IWC 3270 blue dial with Santoni strap.


Did you end up finding the strap you were looking for? I may get the same one -- I like that Santoni strap.


----------



## BC321

I would greatly appreciate someone getting sick of their blue dial and selling it to me!!!


----------



## Puckbw11

hidden830726 said:


> Nvm, picture crap....
> 
> Really loving it so far. The blue very lovely.


I love how this version looks more dressy than a normal flieger. I could never wear the flieger with a suit, but have owners of this version worn the watch more formally?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Puckbw11 said:


> I love how this version looks more dressy than a normal flieger. I could never wear the flieger with a suit....


I do, Stowa Flieger on grey croc, fits with a suit.


----------



## iggy-th

With its size 40mm and thickness of 10mm. 
Personally it fits long sleeve and suit better than some of my "to-be dress watch"


----------



## bay

Puckbw11 said:


> I love how this version looks more dressy than a normal flieger. I could never wear the flieger with a suit, but have owners of this version worn the watch more formally?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost always wear it with a blazer or suit, or at least a button down.










My other Flieger doesn't dress up quite as well IMO. (Same exact outfit and strap.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Deleted. Wrong post


----------



## iggy-th

Stunning timepiece and its reached higher than my expectation


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

bay said:


> Did you end up finding the strap you were looking for? I may get the same one -- I like that Santoni strap.


Not yet, just returned from Basel. I will request custom order from Polish strap maker. This will take several weeks.


----------



## metalgear

After looking at all of the real life pictures, I know I am too late...... but I STILL WANT ONE


----------



## bay

Someone I met with this week wore an IWC Little Prince while I was wearing my blue Flieger. I considered the Little Prince in the past and think I made the right choice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

After being on the waiting list for a while, this beauty just showed up via FedEx! Before this came, I had decided to sell off a few of my pieces, including this one, to help fund either a Rolex Explorer II or Omega Speedy or AT. However, I really don't know if I can let this one go. It's beautiful and exceeded my expectations for my first Stowa!

Acknowledging that I'm using an iPhone, but it's extremely difficult to capture the beauty of this dial in a picture.


----------



## phli

Please don't let go of it... I might not be able to hold off on getting it!


----------



## bay

Like every other watch I own, I have also considered putting it on the chopping block to feed the eternal rotation in my watch box. But then I get it out and look at that dial, and I lose all of my resolve. It's really a stunning watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Looking hard into getting one but it's hard to consider when they're not available on watch recon!


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Post deleted by mod.


----------



## JakeJD

Holy moly, I have stumbled on this beauty too late! Clearly I'm going to have a fight on my hands to secure one.  But fight I shall, because this watch is gorgeous. Kudos gents. PM me if tragedy strikes, lol... b-)


----------



## hahaha3111

JakeJD said:


> Holy moly, I have stumbled on this beauty too late! Clearly I'm going to have a fight on my hands to secure one.  But fight I shall, because this watch is gorgeous. Kudos gents. PM me if tragedy strikes, lol... b-)


Why don't you give it a try to email Stowa for thisb-)
I had very late order by emailing them to acquire one, and they added me to the waiting list for this.

And the good news is someone cancelled the order#93 last week and I immediately paid for it, now I just got mine shipped few minutes ago! That's my 4th Fliegers from Stowa

Their customer service is excellent:-!


----------



## bay

hahaha3111 said:


> Why don't you give it a try to email Stowa for thisb-)
> I had very late order by emailing them to acquire one, and they added me to the waiting list for this.
> 
> And the good news is someone cancelled the order#93 last week and I immediately paid for it, now I just got mine shipped few minutes ago! That's my 4th Fliegers from Stowa
> 
> Their customer service is excellent:-!


Wow! Good for you. I'm surprised anyone's order was not yet completed. I think this watch is like the MOLE in that the after-market prices will be higher than the retail price because of demand, so you were very lucky.


----------



## Axelay2003

I guess I'm too late for this watch


----------



## StufflerMike

Axelay2003 said:


> I guess I'm too late for this watch


Pretty much correct.


----------



## Fikk

Now you need patience as some might come in the sales corner.


----------



## Axelay2003

Fikk said:


> Now you need patience as some might come in the sales corner.


Duly noted!


----------



## Peter Atwood

I think it might be a very long wait for one of these to come up in the sales corner. Who would ever sell theirs? I would love to have gotten in on these as I think it's a stunning version. Seems like Stowa should consider adding these to their regular lineup and not limit it.


----------



## TaTaToothy

Peter Atwood said:


> I think it might be a very long wait for one of these to come up in the sales corner. Who would ever sell theirs? I would love to have gotten in on these as I think it's a stunning version. Seems like Stowa should consider adding these to their regular lineup and not limit it.


Totally agreed - it's very much like the IWC Little Prince Mark XVIII, which I love. I wish I had gotten in on this. The watch looks amazing.


----------



## hidden830726

rnsm1979 said:


> cant stop looking at the stunning blue dial


Thought u are selling?  raise funds?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreyke

Since Stowa releases quite a few limited editions, which of these are more rare or in demand?

I have this and another vintage watch. I need to sell either due to unforeseen circumstances. Checking previous sale prices, they are roughly the same. 

Do you reckon I should keep my stowa watchtime? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Kreyke said:


> Since Stowa releases quite a few limited editions, which of these are more rare or in demand?
> 
> I have this and another vintage watch. I need to sell either due to unforeseen circumstances. Checking previous sale prices, they are roughly the same.
> 
> Do you reckon I should keep my stowa watchtime?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what is your the other watch.. but this watch is probably one off the most sought of beside central seconds and Exima Omega

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreyke

hidden830726 said:


> Not sure what is your the other watch.. but this watch is probably one off the most sought of beside central seconds and Exima Omega
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's a vintage piepan omega.

I see. Central seconds and an exima omega? I've not been keeping up. Do you have any photos of the central seconds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Kreyke said:


> It's a vintage piepan omega.
> 
> I see. Central seconds and an exima omega? I've not been keeping up. Do you have any photos of the central seconds?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Central seconds is just a normal flieger... look wise nothing special

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreyke

hidden830726 said:


> Central seconds is just a normal flieger... look wise nothing special
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


But the central seconds is more sought after? What makes it so special then? Thanks for your help btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Kreyke said:


> But the central seconds is more sought after? What makes it so special then? Thanks for your help btw!


You both seem to mix up the FOLE (a modified Unitas = seconds hand out of the center which is sought after due to the limited run) and a Klassik Flieger with 2824-2 or 2801 or 2804 which has a central seconds hand pet se and therefore is "standard".


----------



## Kreyke

Ah I see. So it's a FOLES is a flieger with a Unitas movement? Googling images of it. It's a black dial and it's gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

